# Comparision between Nokia & Sony Ericsson PC Suite



## gxsaurav (May 26, 2008)

There is a heated battle right now between Sony Ericsson K850i & Nokia N82. Both phone cost similar & are similar in features. K850i keypad trumps N82's keypad in my point of view, but what many people forget is the PC software accompanying the phone.

Since I don't own both of these Phones but will buy one of these, can the owners of these phone do a comparison or more like a review of all the features of Nokia & Sony Ericsson PC suite.? Please provide screen & all features like ability to send SMS from the computer itself etc..

NSeris PC suite is made in WPF & .net 3.0, it scores more then Sony here.


----------



## krazzy (May 26, 2008)

Well when I had my W710i I tried using the SE PC suite, but for some reason it wasn't recognizing my phone over the USB cable and I was forced to use bluetooth. So I didn't use it much and used the card reader instead. So I don't have much idea about SE's PC Suite, but from what little I used it, it was simple and easy to use. Same goes for Nokia's software which is also easy to use. It also has built-in media player and converter and one can send messages from the PC suite itself and install both Java and symbians apps from the suite itself.


----------



## max_demon (May 27, 2008)

MyPhone Explorer Wins


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 27, 2008)

SE PC suite is more user friendly..just sync the phone..and everything gets backed up..your smses,cntacts,evryhting..u can also save ur smses before doing a reset...so that u can transpher them back later..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 27, 2008)

My phone explorer is like an oxygen mask for a patient. It really rox


----------



## gxsaurav (May 27, 2008)

guys guys, we know myphoneexplorer is good, but the original suits look better & function better just that they are bloated which myphoneexplorer isn't.

if possible, please provide screen shot of each & every component of both the PC Suites. Even I want to see


----------



## sganesh (May 29, 2008)

They showing much partiality ,often the PCSuite were released with microsoft standards as .exe files,But i needs PCsuite as rpm file for my ubuntu system,which both nokia or sony ericsson fails to create,Why those companies show such a kind of partiality,!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 29, 2008)

maybe the developer in SE nd Nokia are linux noobs


----------



## sganesh (May 29, 2008)

ya,i also called up Sony Ericsson customer care,They asking me to buy vista and install pc suite,Hi Open surce Supporters pl ask them to release PCSuite across multiple platforms!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 29, 2008)

SE PC Suite, *Sucks **Big *Time !! I don't know about Nokia PC Suite. My Phone Explorer Is far better.


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

Nokia pc suite is far much better than SE pc suite

i have both of them

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/1835/fdsph6.png


----------



## krazzy (May 29, 2008)

^^ I think you have the older Nokia PC Suite. The new one looks different.


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

i got this pc-suite with n73 me i will download the new one today if there is any


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2008)

Sony Ericsson PC Suite is just quite average, but for SE phones, MyPhoneExplorer is the best thing. Its more lightweight, and it doesnt need stuff like disc2phone and anything, no drivers needed, and very heavy on features while being very light on memory  I cant compare it with Nokia since I dont own one.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 29, 2008)

I have both the PC Suite - Nokia and SE. The Nokia one came with the 6300 and the SE one with K750i....Personally I find the Nokia PC Suite 2 b better than SE's cause there r more features in the Nokia PC Suite than the SE PC Suite...

The Motorola one sucks.....


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 29, 2008)

@krates: The SE PCSuit picture that you've shown is the older one that comes with phones on disc. Try the new one from the SE website, it has changed completly.

@gx : The new PC suit that i am using with my W660i is also made in .NET, although i don't know they have used WPF or not. But its quiet changed from the one shown in the picture.

But even the new one is heavy and slow in comparison to MyPhoneExplorer.


When i had nokia 3230 previously, i never used PC suit with it, i used to backup my phone using sprite backup and then keep the backups on both my laptop and memory card. For other task i always used bluetooth object push.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 29, 2008)

@sganesh try wammu to a "PC-Suite" like softy under Linux.


----------



## krazzy (May 29, 2008)

Screen shots of latest Nokia PC Suite:

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/3159/capture29052008222504xi0.jpg

The first icon is for backup, the second is for synchronization, the third is to connect to net by using phone as modem, fourth icon is the phone file browser, contacts creator/editor/browser, message creator/browser, music manager, image manager, media player/converter, application installer, firmware updater and Nokia maps manager.


*img50.imageshack.us/img50/7896/capture29052008222635qj9.jpg

*img47.imageshack.us/img47/1695/capture29052008223645dy8.jpg

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/2240/capture29052008223624dt6.jpg

*img524.imageshack.us/img524/103/capture29052008223445ks4.jpg

*img47.imageshack.us/img47/8910/capture29052008222750ty3.jpg

*img50.imageshack.us/img50/6844/capture29052008223008rk9.jpg


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

hey dude i am unable to download the new pc suite from there site any mirror link ?


----------

